# L' ile Hans est-t-elle canadienne?



## danielbouchard (1 Aug 2005)

Les membres des Forces canadiennes qui participent ÃƒÂ  l'opération Hurricane sur l'île Hans, au Nunavut, ont montré leur patriotisme le 13 juillet 2005 en déployant un drapeau canadien sur cette île nordique éloignée.

Le ministre de la Défense Bill Graham s'est rendu sur l'île Hans, d'une superficie de 1,3 kilomètre carré, la semaine dernière, affirmant que le canada l'avait toujours considérée comme faisant partie du territoire canadien. 

Le Danemark revendique lui aussi cette îlot, qui se trouve ÃƒÂ  environ 1100 km au sud du pôle Nord. 

En 1973, le Canada et le Danemark ont convenu d'une frontière dans le détroit de Nares, qui se trouve ÃƒÂ  mi-chemin entre le Groenland, un territoire semi-autonome rattaché au Danemark, et les îles Ellesmere, en territoire canadien. 

Mais les deux pays avaient décidé que la souveraineté sur l'île Hans et d'autres îles de l'Arctique serait déterminée ultérieurement. 

Le Danemark et le Canada entretiennent d'excellents rapports, en dépit de cette dispute au sujet de l'île, qui ne peut être atteinte que par bateau, l'été, après la fonte des glaces. 

En 1984, Tom Hoeyem, qui était alors ministre responsable des affaires du Groenland, avait irrité les autorités canadiennes en plantant un drapeau danois sur l'île. Il avait aussi enterré une bouteille de brandy ÃƒÂ  sa base et laissé une note disant: "Bienvenue au Danemark". 

La semaine dernière, des soldats canadiens avaient précédé le ministre Graham sur l'île Hans, et y avaient planté un drapeau canadien. 

C'est les britaniques qui on découvert cette iles, et nous a été cédé ÃƒÂ  la signature de la confédération.* Donc pas touche!!!!!*
  :threat:


----------



## AZA-02 (1 Aug 2005)

Ont na juste a envoiyer plus de troupe pis on feras une guerre contre le denmark pour 1.3km carrer de glace pis de neige >...                                       :gunner: :akimbo:                         :fifty:
                                                                                          :sniper:


----------



## danielbouchard (1 Aug 2005)

Ben la, franchement!

Avec la fonte de l'artique , il y a de nouvelle ressource exploitable! Et de plus une nouvelle voie navigable. Anyway c'est le principe, on va commencer a donner des morceaux du pays si ils le demande gentilement.

Pas touche ÃƒÂ  notre .


----------



## 1R22eR (2 Aug 2005)

Il y a beaucoup de geologue qui s'intéresse a cette ile et surtout avec la fontes rapide des glace ca sera bientot une voie naviguable donc source d'économie si cette route appartient au Canada, voila pkoi le Danemark veux ce tit bout de roche...


----------



## danielbouchard (5 Aug 2005)

Un bateau du danemark est en route vers l'ile présentement pour contre balancer la visite de nos militaire sur l'ile et du ministre de la defense!!!

Va finir comment cet histoire la!!!


----------



## jo-dionne (5 Aug 2005)

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai entendu un reportage concernant L'île Hans ÃƒÂ  Global National ...

Le journaliste a proposé que l'on nome _Alphonso Gagliano_ comme ambassadeur de cette île !!

Moi, je vote pour ça !!

Sincerely,
DIONNE, J
Quebec City


----------



## Gunnar (5 Aug 2005)

Selon toutes les articles que j'ai vu, on a decidé la frontière il y a longtemps.   On a decidé de discuter l'ile Hans plus tard.   Alors, maintenant il est devenu une problème...pourquoi pas le discuter en place de faire des menaces, nous deux?   Ou est-ce que c'est juste aussi important de menacer, mais pas aussi important de discuter?

Tabernac, c'est juste un arpent de pierre, couvert de glace!   Qui s'en fiche?


----------



## danielbouchard (5 Aug 2005)

Et bien disons que le petrole se trouvant dans l'artique interresse et que le passage maritime qui va, au lieu d'etre ouvert 20 jours en 2004,ouvrir 150 jours par annèe en 2080 en interresse plus qu'un!

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%8Ele_Hans

Informe toi donc avant de dire que c'est rienque un arpend de pierre. Anyway, cela va se règlé diplomatiquement car nous sommes deux pays très lié!!!


----------



## Gunnar (5 Aug 2005)

La version anglais est plus amusante...



> The island is claimed by both Canada and Denmark. The dispute may turn into a test case on sovereignty claims along the Northwest Passage, a region that could become more important if climate change opens it up to more shipping. Danes of course are known pussies who surrendered to the Germans without firing a shot. Canada will send a 6 year old crippled boy with a slingshot to sink their tinfoil fish boat and celebrate the victory by drinking rye and shooting the odd Norwegian.


----------



## danielbouchard (5 Aug 2005)

Hehe yes i think!!!


----------



## jo-dionne (5 Aug 2005)

_-- Quote --
Canada will send a 6 year old crippled boy with a slingshot to sink their tinfoil fish boat and celebrate the victory by drinking rye and shooting the odd Norwegian.
-- Quote --_

*Ha! Ha! Ha!*

Cheers!
DIONNE, J
Quebec City


----------



## Gunnar (5 Aug 2005)

Aussi, l'article mentionne rien a part de "L'exploitation du pétrole y deviendrait réalisable."   Ca veut pas dire qu'il deviendrAS réalisable...

Jusqu'au ce point la, c'est juste un arpent de pierre.   Mais on verra.


----------



## danielbouchard (5 Aug 2005)

Pour le passage europe-asie tu en dit quoi? Serais payans en maudit ca en taxe et droit de douane!


----------



## 1R22eR (5 Aug 2005)

LOL Bon c est rendu la bagarre sur le forum concernant cette foutu ile lol ;D Laissez donc nos clown politicien s'occuper de leur merde lol


----------



## danielbouchard (5 Aug 2005)

Petite bagarre toute saine ! Mais je trouve quand même drole le petit jeu que le canada et le danemark semble vouloir jouer!!!

Je met mon drapeau, non c'est moi hehehe!


----------



## submachinegunner (5 Aug 2005)

garder la bataille pour quand la diplomatie marchera pu


----------



## EAmax (10 Aug 2005)

danielbouchard said:
			
		

> Petite bagarre toute saine ! Mais je trouve quand même drole le petit jeu que le canada et le danemark semble vouloir jouer!!!
> 
> Je met mon drapeau, non c'est moi hehehe!






Non mon drapeau est plus long que le  TIEN   lollll  :    ;D


----------



## jo-dionne (10 Aug 2005)

(Opération Hurricane) Levée du drapeau canadien sur l'île Hans

Les membres des Forces canadiennes qui participent ÃƒÂ  l'opération Hurricane sur l'île Hans, au Nunavut, ont montré leur patriotisme le _13 juillet 2005_ en déployant un drapeau canadien sur cette île nordique éloignée.

Le personnel effectuait des patrouilles de maintien de la souveraineté dans le cadre de l'opération Hurricane, lorsqu'il a levé le drapeau canadien. La patrouille comprenait le personnel venant du Quartier général du Secteur du Nord des Forces canadiennes ÃƒÂ  Yellowknife (T.N.-O.), du 1er Groupe de patrouilles des Rangers canadiens ÃƒÂ  Grise Fjord, du 438e Escadron tactique d'hélicoptères de Saint-Hubert (Québec), du 430e Escadron tactique d'hélicoptères de Valcartier (Québec) et du Centre d'imagerie interarmées des Forces canadiennes d'Ottawa.


----------



## Black Watch (27 Nov 2005)

la fonte des glaces, c'est mal


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (30 Nov 2005)

Ben ca c'est une bonne nouvelle! Celle-la je l'attendais depuis presque un ans. Enfin NOS troupes sur NOTRE île Hans. Sa fait ma journée! Maintenant il ne nous reste plus qu'a empecher tous ces pêcheurs européens et américains de venir voller nos stocs de poissons et de déverser leurs huiles dans les grands bancs et d'arrèter de donner toutes nos ressources naturelles aux américains contre une bouchée de pain. OK je m'arrète si non je vais continuer toute la nuit.
                                                                                                                          Clément


----------



## danielbouchard (9 Dec 2005)

je suis tout a fais d'accord avec toi clement!!


----------

